# Shower at/near World Financial Center?



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Going to commute this summer from Montclair to World Financial Center. (Via Hoboken/Ferry).

Looking to locate a free/cheap shower in the World Fi complex. Anyone know of one?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

if you join a gym or are a member you should be okay. i was in jack la lane/ballys they had gyms downtown. now i'm in 24 fitness i think they have one on bway & houston. on houston street on west side i think hudson or varrick ross street there is a nyc parks dept fitness center w/2 pools. if you can join (living in jersey) you should be okay.

proprs for the bike commute. i am not big fan of gw although i bike under it 1x per week. if you get a chance can you be so kind as to share your route? i have a loop i do from hasdbrouck heights to brookdale and garret mtn haven't done it in a while used to do it a lot last year

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/44483226


i was thinking of cycling route 7 on a sunday towards jersey city/hoboken i am not sure if it is cycleable, but doubt i would try it on the weekday:thumbsup:


----------



## xancel (Apr 14, 2011)

Nothing is free or cheap in NY! =(


----------



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's my commute... mostly route 7. It's really nice / suburban for the first third, the second third is crappy*, and the last third is jersey city/hoboken, which is city riding. (I like that part, but it requires a certain kind of attention.)

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/19227398

*Second third: Look at point 11 on the map. you'll want to cross the passaic river VERY carefully. Riding on the bridge with traffic is highly dangerous, especially on the middle of the bridge which has metal drawbridge, which is sketchy on road bike tires. The decent alternative is to take the cloverleaf to the left tto Fish House Road BEFORE the bridge (be careful here crossing the street--it's a highway with trucks), then dismounting your bike, climbing the stairs, and walking/riding your bike on the bridge sidewalk. The sidewalk has lots of debris, so you have to be careful to avoid flats. This part just sucks, but it's only a small bit of the overall ride, so you have to keep it in perspective.

The long-term good news is they're builidng a whole new bridge that I expect will be more bike-friendly.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the info that nyc pool on west side is actually on carmine street, it just dawned on me

http://www.nycgovparks.org/sub_your_park/monuments/monument_info.php?monId=1810

i might check out your ride sunday as i am looking for a ride. wanted to mtb but going to Yankee game as the travel to a descent trail head is a PITA. yes i can mtb to the trailsin Essex County but its currently not allowed there

do to the poor conditions. i think i'd opt for road bike # 2 w/hutch training tires, rather than road bike 1 w/easton tt whel set

i pick up your loop on ridge road


i'll add your ride to part of two of myrides

1st: i do the tail end of my ride to branchbrook in reverse





here i am on river road's alpine boat basin this past tuesday. i prefer my other bike w/training tires for river rd









thanks again


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

used part of your commuter route yesterday thanks for the info:thumbsup:

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/91989319'></iframe>


----------

